# Maignan: lesione del muscolo soleo sinistro.



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.

Repubblica: Maignan tornerà nel 2023.


----------



## Solo (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba destra. Il portiere rossonero verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


Il problema dello scorso mese era al polpaccio sinistro, qui si è rotto l'altra gamba, è un problema nuovo di pacca.     

Macellai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Ottobre 2022)

Allora come minimo salta Monza, Zagreb, Torino, Salisburgo.

Partite importantissime. Un gol per errore o per mancata parata da Maignan (o portiere di livello decente) puo compromettere la Champions. Niente. Tenere lo zombie dalla Romania ci costera caro.


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba destra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


Per favore, senza ironia, visto che già questa notizia mi fa esplodere il fegato in mille pezzi, evitate di scrivere "Tata non lo farà rimpiangere" o cose del genere, o rischio qualcosa alle vie biliari


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba destra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


Abbiamo perso Maignan fino a Gennaio quindi?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba destra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


see you a gennaio PD


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Ma non è normale che un portiere si spacchi così.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso Maignan fino a Gennaio quindi?



2022 praticamente terminato, almeno quello con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Ottobre 2022)

bhe dai è soleo il muscolo fosse stato qualcos'altro sarebbe stato un problema


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Siamo fuori dalla champion comunque. Direi che ormai è ufficiale proprio


----------



## TheKombo (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba destra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


Torna presto.....ho finito il calendario delle bestemmie.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori dalla champion comunque. Direi che ormai è ufficiale proprio



Questo non è detto, bisognerà solamente sperare che gli avversari non tirino in porta o che non facciano appositamente cross spioventi verso il portiere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba destra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo non è detto, bisognerà solamente sperare che gli avversari non tirino in porta o che non facciano appositamente cross spioventi verso il portiere



Basterebbe provare Mirante almeno una volta alla fine. Ma figuriamoci se Pioli lo fa. Col Monza sarebbe perfetto farlo giocare per vedere come va


----------



## __king george__ (19 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## hiei87 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Incredibile. Sarà un miracolo se la stagione non risulterà compromessa a causa di questo.


----------



## ARKANA (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba destra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


----------



## Rudi84 (19 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> see you a gennaio PD


Ma PD nel senso di partito democratico ?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Ottobre 2022)

Fortissimo Mignan, ma non si puo' far affidamento su un portiere titolare che si spacca ogni 2x3.
Che cavolo ha addosso sto ragazzo?


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 2022 praticamente terminato, almeno quello con la maglia del Milan.


Lo scrissi al primo infortunio che per un motivo o per l'altro non sarebbe mai rientrato prima dei mondiali.


----------



## davidelynch (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba destra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


Non ricordo di aver bestemmiato così tanto in vita mia. Il tata ancora, il mio cuore non può reggere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Per rasserenare un po' il clima..
Almeno è una ricaduta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Non riesco a pensare nulla se non bestemmie infinite


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3610
> 
> Per rasserenare un po' il clima..
> Almeno è una ricaduta



Avranno forzato per farlo tornare prima e invece torna più tardi. Classico


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma PD nel senso di partito democratico ?


No no, Per Dindirindina


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2022)

Fermi tutti ho la soluzione. Maignan dietro la porta butta aglio dalla parte opposta alla palla,e Tata per evitarlo le para tutte.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il problema dello scorso mese era al polpaccio sinistro, qui si è rotto l'altra gamba, è un problema nuovo di pacca.
> 
> Macellai.


nel tuo avatar al posto di Origi metti MIke


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti ho la soluzione. Maignan dietro la porta butta aglio dalla parte opposta alla palla,e Tata per evitarlo le para tutte.


genio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avranno forzato per farlo tornare prima e invece torna più tardi. Classico


se avessimo un secondo decente,allora non avrebbero forzato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Stessa gamba sinistra ma muscolo diverso.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3610
> 
> Per rasserenare un po' il clima..
> Almeno è una ricaduta


non dovevano forzare


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti ho la soluzione. Maignan dietro la porta butta aglio dalla parte opposta alla palla,e Tata per evitarlo le para tutte.


E sono sicuro che qualcuno direbbe: Paolo aveva previsto tutto!


----------



## chicagousait (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


Io manco sapevo di avere un muscolo del genere nella mia gamba. Se vuole gli presto il mio, è poco usato


----------



## kYMERA (19 Ottobre 2022)

Mamma mia, ho aperto facebook e mi sono ritrovato sta notizia. Tragedia.


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori dalla champion comunque. Direi che ormai è ufficiale proprio


Dici che non riusciamo a battere il Salisburgo e la Dinamo Zagabria? Che faremo 0 goal?


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


farei esplodere 20 satan 2 carichi di bestemmie


----------



## Rudi84 (19 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, Per Dindirindina


Ahhh pensavo peggio


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


Quindi senza mike non abbiamo speranze contro dinamo e Salisburgo? Beh allora non giochiamole. Risparmiamo energia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3610
> 
> Per rasserenare un po' il clima..
> Almeno è una ricaduta


spero che sto nicola pozzi non sia del milan.
neanche sa di che gamba si tratta?
sarebbe da licenziamento in tronco.


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi senza mike non abbiamo speranze contro dinamo e Salisburgo? Beh allora non giochiamole. Risparmiamo energia.


La mentalità mediocre del tifoso milanista. A Zagabria e in casa col Salisburgo dobbiamo vincere anche con Thiaw e Gabbia in mezzo.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.


Dimenticavo


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dici che non riusciamo a battere il Salisburgo e la Dinamo Zagabria? Che faremo 0 goal?


Maignan attualmente é il miglior portiere del mondo con Oblak e Curtuà. Gol ne arriveranno con o senza di lui, il problema é quanti ne subiremo  agli avversari basta tirare in porta...


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La mentalità mediocre del tifoso milanista. A Zagabria e in casa col Salisburgo dobbiamo vincere anche con Thiaw e Gabbia in mezzo.


Thiaw e Gabbia in mezzo ma con Maignan dietro...con Tata invece servirebbero come centrali degli esperimenti genetici che fondono Baresi, Maldini e Nesta, non so se mi spiego: non devono arrivare tiri verso lo specchio ...


----------



## Rickrossonero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Il rebic della porta


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.
> 
> Repubblica: Maignan tornerà nel 2023.


.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 2022 praticamente terminato, almeno quello con la maglia del Milan.


E appena torna, dopo un bel mondiale, inizieranno 2 anni e mezzo di teatrini sul rinnovo.

Ovviamente andrà via a zero.

Scusate, mi son fatto traportare dal pessimismo.


----------



## GP7 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora come minimo salta Monza, Zagreb, Torino, Salisburgo.
> 
> Partite importantissime. Un gol per errore o per mancata parata da Maignan (o portiere di livello decente) puo compromettere la Champions. Niente. Tenere lo zombie dalla Romania ci costera caro.


Scusate l'ignoranza ma non ho capito.. per mettere Tata in lista Champions (non c'era in principio) abbiamo dovuto togliere Mike. Ora avremmo potuto fare il contrario? A me pareva di no onestamente ma sicuramente avevo capito male.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Ottobre 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza ma non ho capito.. per mettere Tata in lista Champions (non c'era in principio) abbiamo dovuto togliere Mike. Ora avremmo potuto fare il contrario? A me pareva di no onestamente ma sicuramente avevo capito male.


Si, era possibile togliere Tata per far rientrare Maignan prima della partita contro la Dinamo.
Qualche strana regola UEFA.


----------



## nybreath (19 Ottobre 2022)

,


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Mettiamo tutti d'accordo e diciamo che si è infortunata la terza gamba


----------



## jacky (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora come minimo salta Monza, Zagreb, Torino, Salisburgo.
> 
> Partite importantissime. Un gol per errore o per mancata parata da Maignan (o portiere di livello decente) puo compromettere la Champions. Niente. Tenere lo zombie dalla Romania ci costera caro.


Non passare in un girone contro Zagabria e Salisburgo dopo aver vinto uno scudetto e da prima fascia sarebbe VERGOGNOSO.
Eddai non giriamoci intorno. Altro che Maignan


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.
> 
> Repubblica: Maignan tornerà nel 2023.


che palle però. 

è fatto di cristallo....


----------



## Albijol (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.
> 
> Repubblica: Maignan tornerà nel 2023.



Criminali! Sapete a chi mi riferisco


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La mentalità mediocre del tifoso milanista. A Zagabria e in casa col Salisburgo dobbiamo vincere anche con Thiaw e Gabbia in mezzo.


Si nel mondo dei sogni, con Tata Gabbia e Thiaw (che comunque non è in lista) a Zagabria minimo minimo prendi 2 gol...certo poi se ne fai 3 magari vinci...


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non passare in un girone contro Zagabria e Salisburgo dopo aver vinto uno scudetto e da prima fascia sarebbe VERGOGNOSO.
> Eddai non giriamoci intorno. Altro che Maignan


Nel caso malaugurato
Suonare a chi pretendeva di far fare al Milan quello step in Europa che ci mancava 
Come?
Con tre acquisti di giocatori pronti e forti
Altrimenti nulla, sarebbe saltato il banco

secondo portiere non idoneo
Gabbia non presentabile 
Ala destra non pervenuta 
Rinnovi neanche l’ombra 
Punta boh, zero gol ?
Il sostituto di Kessie lo fa Pobega
Bella Ballo é ancora a sinistra 

va tutto bene

santo Pioli. Per non passare da disfattista: complimenti per Kalulu pescato quasi a zero, per Giroud, per Leao e Tomori, ma non basta fermarsi all’anno scorso, bisogna migliorare tutti gli anni!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Ottobre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Nel caso malaugurato
> Suonare a chi pretendeva di far fare al Milan quello step in Europa che ci mancava
> Come?
> Con tre acquisti di giocatori pronti e forti
> ...


Se De Ketelaere si rivela un pacco questo sarà ricordato almeno da me come il mercato più vergognoso da quando seguo il Milan.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Ottobre 2022)

il noto c*lo del Milan


----------



## folletto (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.
> 
> Repubblica: Maignan tornerà nel 2023.


Fa parte del disegno "divino" che porterà l'Edilnord a vincere il derbino a Milano come ha da molto tempo preannunciato @admin


----------



## GP7 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, era possibile togliere Tata per far rientrare Maignan prima della partita contro la Dinamo.
> Qualche strana regola UEFA.


Di cui ignoravo l'esistenza e che ahimè non potremo applicare.

Grazie!


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2022)

Che iella


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Milan comunica che Maignan ha riportato una lesione del muscolo soleo della gamba sinistra. Verrà rivalutato tra 10 giorni.
> 
> Repubblica: Maignan tornerà nel 2023.


A raccontarlo non ci si crede...


----------



## sampapot (20 Ottobre 2022)

ma dai...non è possibile, che hanno fatto? hanno affrettato i tempi di recupero? si sa che il gemello è il muscolo più [email protected]@rd0....altro danno causato dalle nazionali...la federazione francese ci dovrebbe risarcire...spero solo che il "vampiro" non ci faccia rimpiangere Maignan


----------



## Maximo (20 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora come minimo salta Monza, Zagreb, Torino, Salisburgo.
> 
> Partite importantissime. Un gol per errore o per mancata parata da Maignan (o portiere di livello decente) puo compromettere la Champions. Niente. Tenere lo zombie dalla Romania ci costera caro.


Esatto, questo è il problema. Ma io mi chiedo, ma in Italia non esiste un portiere migliore di Tatarusanu per fare il secondo a Mike? Ovviamente si, a centina. E allora perché siamo andati a prendere uno scarso dalla Romania?


----------

